# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  فرم به شکل هر تصویر دلخواه

## look20

با سلام توی کامپیوترم این فایل بود حیفم اومد اونو برای استفاده دوستان قرار ندم کافیه توی بعد از خارج کردن فایل از حالت فشرده بجای تصویر Globe.png هر تصویر البته با همین اسم و با همین فرمت قرار دهید فرم رو اجرا کنید روی دکمه Yes, I have time, so continue کلیک کنید نتیجه رو بینید البته برای طراحی این فرم از رابط گرافیکیGDI استفاده شده است
خوشتون اومد فقط تشکر و مهم تر از همه دعا

----------


## M.T.P

واسه من Yes ,I have میزنم هیچ اتفاقی نمیوفته!! :گیج:

----------


## look20

کسی میدونه چطور توی فرم FrmSplash.frm میشه object گذاشت منکه نتونستم کسی میدونه چطور؟!

----------


## aryasoft2872

sonicPNG-Skin اینکارو می کنه و حتی توی Design Mode شکل نهایی رو برای قرار دادن آبجکت نشون می ده...

----------


## look20

سلام دوست من ولی نمیشه فرمو تکون داد؟!
تونستم تصویر براش بزارم و کارهای دیگه ولی نمیتونم فرم رو حرکت بدم ممنون می شم بگید چطور
منظورم وقتی روی تصویری که به عنوان شکل فرم گذاشتم موس رو نگه میدارم و میکشم تکون نمیخوره

----------


## romina2006

سورس ديگه براي فرم به شکل تصویر دلخواه

----------


## look20

سلام پست 6  رو دیدم ولی تصویر png ساپورت نمیکنه
 Set picMainSkin.Picture = LoadPicture(App.Path & "\logo.bmp")با این کد میشه از تصویر bmp یا jpg استفاده کرد
من میخام از png  استفاده کنم برای این کار کد بالا چطور باید تغییر پیدا کنه من از کامپونتaicAlphaImage استفاده میکنم
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## aryasoft2872

توی رویداد Mousedown فرمتون بنویسید:

[png Skin Object].MoveMe

----------


## look20

ببخشید کسی میدونه چطور میشه این کدو برای png استفاده کرد
picMainSkin.Picture = LoadPicture(App.Path & "\logo.bmp")

----------


## romina2006

Load Png Pic

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...1&postcount=82

----------


## look20

متاسفانه لینک دانلود توی آدرس بالا خراب شده کسی این فایلو قبلا دانلود نکرده ممنون میشم اگه دارید اینجا آپلود کنید

----------


## romina2006

خدمت شما دوست عزيز

----------


## mohammad-alone

> سلام دوست من ولی نمیشه فرمو تکون داد؟!
> تونستم تصویر براش بزارم و کارهای دیگه ولی نمیتونم فرم رو حرکت بدم ممنون می شم بگید چطور
> منظورم وقتی روی تصویری که به عنوان شکل فرم گذاشتم موس رو نگه میدارم و میکشم تکون نمیخوره


دوست عزیز سلام look20
به تصویر وسط فرم دقت کن کدها اونجا نوشته شده
موفق باشی...

----------

